# [tajima tmfx] start switch not working after control panel was reinstalled



## Orleanse (Jan 26, 2017)

Alright, I'm a little desperate for help since I can't really get our mechanics to follow through with this issue.

*Short story:* the start switch isn't working. Nothing happens when I press it, no error code at all. I tested the switch with a multimeter and it said it's working fine.

*Long story:* We have a Tajima two head TMFX-IIC1502. Recently the control panel crapped out so we sent it into Hirsch to have fixed. After it came back we got one of our mechanics to come reinstall it and everything seemed to be working just fine but after I tried to load a design in, it wasn't doing the correct color changes. At this point the start switch was working fine. The mechanic said maybe it's a software problem and we should try to get updated software. 

After speaking with some one at Hirsch, he walked me through some settings on the machine and we realized that some things weren't set to the proper settings which may have affect the color changes but he said the software it had shouldn't have been the problem. But after all of that, I tried loading a design in again but this time the start switch wasn't working at all. The guy from hirsch said it must be a wiring problem with the switch.

I just tested the start switch with a multimeter and it said it was working just fine. At one point I tried to do a manual color change but the error code 382 popped up--it says to check the color change motor and power supply circuit but honestly I don't know enough about the machines to know what I'm looking for when it comes to that stuff. 

If anyone has any tips or resources for this problem, I'll be eternally grateful!


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Are you referring to the start switch on the control panel or the actual green switch? Is this a multi or single head?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Which software version do you have? The latest software is a 4.02 if my memory serves me correctly.


----------

